# Zuluglove Weight Belts



## Feezo (Jun 26, 2012)

Any recommendations/thoughts/experiences on a Zuluglove belt, looking into buying one but just don't know which to go for...

At the moment i think its between the:

"Defcon Evolution II Custom Drill"

"Powerlifting Belt : Evolution III : Jet"

Any input would be great!


----------

